# Local Obama Yard Sign Policy



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

For once, my husband and I are supporting the same presidential candidate, Obama. So we decided to get a yard sign.

Last Saturday when we woke up, we saw that someone had stolen our yard sign and replaced it with a "McCain-Palin" sign. This was upsetting to us, we went to our local Obama field office to get a new Obama sign and were told that they were all out but to check back in a few days.

So we went back today. When I asked about a yard sign I was told that there was a waiting list and that yard signs cost "$10 and one hour of phone banking". I simply responded with an "Oh, thanks".

Once I got home I was thinking about it and it really started to upset me. I am a mother of an EBF high needs 3 month old who already has stranger anxiety. She does not take bottles. I really don't have an hour to phone bank, even though I would like to.

And about the $10, my fridge is pretty barren right now because I don't have $10 to grocery shop, we are just making do with what we have.

I doubt I am a unique situation. What about the many Americans that work 2 jobs or single mothers without trustworthy caregivers for their children?

I know yard signs don't equal votes but they do say "Hey I support this person and I want you to know!"

I could understand if they asked for a donation to cover the cost of the yard sign, which would surely be less then $1.

To me this policy seems to say "If you really support us this is what you will do." How insulting.

I still support Obama, I doubt this was his personal idea. In the long run it means nothing, just a poor decision made by someone at the local field office. I just found it to be off-putting. And for those that believe that Obama is an "elitest", I think things like this would confirm those feelings.

Just my 2 cents and just needed to get it off my chest so I could stop thinking about it


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

My McCain sign was stolen 3 days after I put it up. The McCain office I went to has a one lawn sign per household policy, even if it gets stolen. They wouldn't even let me buy one if I wanted. I think the only thing we can do in the situation is make our own. I did get another sign from a friend, but if I hadn't I was prepared to make one either out of poster board or a piece of wood.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

Yeah, I would make your own. The theft of signs seems to be a big problem this year on both sides. But if it happens again, I would look around to see if a teen switched your Obama/Biden sign with a neighbor who had a McCain/Palin sign.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Yeah, I would just make your own. They have under-supplies of yard signs so the "official" ones are expensive.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jun 22, 2006)

Why not paint over the McCain sign with a DIY Obama sign?


----------



## colobus237 (Feb 2, 2004)

I know our school reuses open house yard signs because they are now 9 dollars a pop. I'm sure a national campaign could get a bigger volume discount, but they are still not a trivial expense yk?


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm going to make a sign. I despise cold calls and would never work a phone bank.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jun 22, 2006)

Phone banks don't mostly do cold calls, do they? Most of the ones I'm familiar with call registered same-party voters and make sure they know where their polling place is and have a ride if they need one.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

This election sure has turned into quite the sign war.







It seems that only the large signs are holding on. Plywood seems like the best option.


----------



## onlyAngil (Jan 17, 2008)

Wait. Wait.

Wait...

You have to pay for thoughts things?

Wow.

I mean, I never knew; Never had one (even growing up), never wanted one.

That just seems dumb to me.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onlyAngil* 
Wait. Wait.

Wait...

You have to pay for thoughts things?

Wow.

I mean, I never knew; Never had one (even growing up), never wanted one.

That just seems dumb to me.

Well they aren't free to make.







Obama didn't take any of the public election funding like McCain did.


----------



## odenata (Feb 1, 2005)

We got our sign free, and in most elections have gotten them free.

I looked it up, and the yard sign with legs is only $8.00 on Obama's site (of course, it probably wouldn't get there in time for the election), and some of the other signs are only $2.50.

This sounds like your local office's policy, and I agree with you - I think it's a bad decision on their part, and a real turn off.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thalia the Muse* 
Phone banks don't mostly do cold calls, do they? Most of the ones I'm familiar with call registered same-party voters and make sure they know where their polling place is and have a ride if they need one.

I consider that a cold call.

I consider a cold call any call from someone that I have never given my number to. I don't know what the legal definition is.

I made the Dems strike me from their phone lists during the last election, when they called repeatedly during the same dinnertime hour (sometimes several times a night) for weeks in a row. I'm liberal, I vote, and I know where the polling place is. I like to eat in peace.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

A local radio talk show host here saw someone up on a ROOF stealing a McCain sign! Someone climbed up on the roof! How crazy is that!

(and it was there in the first place because they'd already had their signs vandalized and stolen)


----------



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

I live in the country, on a little out of the way dirt road. At the top of my road is a tiny plot of land filled with political signs that are repeatedly stolen and replaced. I can't figure this out because we are very rural-it must be a few people continually stealing each other's signs.

When the Obama people were at my house a few weeks ago I said I would put a lawn sighn up, though I'm not sure who would see it. Never heard from them. I expect the signs are targeted for more strategic places than my dirt road.


----------



## uumomma (Jun 10, 2007)

yesterday, i saw i home made sign that said
*"you can steal my obama sign, but you cant steal my vote"*
i thought it was very cool! and true!


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thalia the Muse* 
Phone banks don't mostly do cold calls, do they? Most of the ones I'm familiar with call registered same-party voters and make sure they know where their polling place is and have a ride if they need one.

I've had two cold calls from the Obama campaign and three from democratic campaign in general. I'm an independent. They aren't calling to ask if I need a ride. They are calling to convince me to vote for Obama. (I've went back and forth with my vote this election) It doesn't bother me--I've had long talks with the two Obama campaign people both times. But it's a cold call yes. I've not had any calls from republicans this election.

I never dreamed people were paying for their signs-wow!


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *uumomma* 
yesterday, i saw i home made sign that said
*"you can steal my obama sign, but you cant steal my vote"*
i thought it was very cool! and true!

There's quite a few of those in my parents' neighborhood too. We were looking a really large one that was against a house while at a stop light a couple of days ago. Then today we went past quite a few of the large Obama/Biden '08 signs and ds said, "Everyone should have those other signs. You know...the ones that say, "You can steal my sign, but you can't steal my vote!" right mama?"







: I was laughing pretty hard.

Something else interesting. Today we went into the Obama and the McCain offices here and the kids were happy to take a sticker from each and some information. After leaving the McCain office dd asked about the bumper stickers and the pins there. It really bothered her to see pins with Obama's face crossed out and other pins and stickers that were essentially negative towards Obama. Both kids quickly pointed out that the Obama office didn't have anything that was "not nice". Really...you'd have to be blind to not have noticed the stark differences in the offices with regard to negative campaign materials. We topped that little trip off with one to the mail box to find three more negative Obama mailings. That makes 12 for the week so far.







Now I answer all of the Out of Area calls and hang up immediately so I don't have to keep deleting all that out of the voicemail box every single day. I had six messages in a five hour period on Monday. Sheesh!


----------



## Bohemian Squash (May 12, 2008)

Hey if you go to Obama's website you can print out posters and signs if you have a nice color printer. My husband printed out a big Obama sign and we taped it onto our large living room window. Won't get stolen and makes our point.


----------



## swimswamswum (Oct 26, 2005)

Weird OP. We just got our sign stolen and I went to the local field office to get new ones. I asked if they wanted a contribution for them and the guy said no, but you can volunteer if you want to.

FWIW, I put a little note on our new sign that says, "If you steal this we're giving $50 to Planned Parenthood".


----------



## Shonahsmom (Mar 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swimswamswum* 
FWIW, I put a little note on our new sign that says, "If you steal this we're giving $50 to Planned Parenthood".

That's awesome.


----------



## Annie44 (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't see the point in stealing peoples signs... It won't change their vote and I don't think someone is going to say "Gee I saw a sign for this person so I am going to vote for him." While I can't stand Obama it still doesn't mean I would run around stealing signs from people. Plus that wonderful tv special that he had on the other night cost him a TON of money of course he is asking people to pay for the signs.


----------



## swimswamswum (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Annie44* 
I don't see the point in stealing peoples signs... It won't change their vote and I don't think someone is going to say "Gee I saw a sign for this person so I am going to vote for him." While I can't stand Obama it still doesn't mean I would run around stealing signs from people. Plus that wonderful tv special that he had on the other night cost him a TON of money of course he is asking people to pay for the signs.

I don't think "he" is. Like I said, our field office is giving them away but I'm in a very blue part of a light blue state, so they probably have plenty of money. Maybe the OP's in a less well funded area. I don't think Obama has anything to do with these decisions- it's up to the folks working on the campaigns in the particular area.


----------



## uumomma (Jun 10, 2007)

[QUOTE

FWIW, I put a little note on our new sign that says, "If you steal this we're giving $50 to Planned Parenthood".[/QUOTE]


----------



## uumomma (Jun 10, 2007)

"FWIW, I put a little note on our new sign that says, "If you steal this we're giving $50 to Planned Parenthood"


----------



## catemom (Jan 9, 2007)

Okay, I heard of a sign stealing deterrent that doesn't involve harming others. Take some vasoline and grease the metal legs and a 2 inch margin around the plastic top and side parts of the sign. That should at least slow down the democratically impaired.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JennaW* 
So we went back today. When I asked about a yard sign I was told that there was a waiting list and that yard signs cost "$10 and one hour of phone banking". I simply responded with an "Oh, thanks".

That really bites. For a long time there weren't any Obama signs available here, but I was able to buy a window sign for $4 and I got a free sign from the Campaign for Change office. Lately, though, a whole bunch of McCain and Obama signs have sprung up everywhere, and I was able to grab a lawn sign when I went canvassing. I never put it up, however, since I already had two signs, and then on Monday while I was out, some canvassers actually left another lawn sign on my doorstep. So I have too many signs now.

I think if you had told them what you told us, that you have a high needs 3 month old and barely have money for food, they might have relented and given you a sign. I think expecting both money and volunteer time is excessive.

I could mail you the plastic part of my sign easily enough, but the metal frame would be trickier.







But you probably already have a metal frame if the sign stealers just replaced yours with a McCain sign.


----------



## E.V. Lowi (Sep 16, 2005)

The home made signs are so much more effective, IMHO.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

I have removed posts that were inappropriate. Please remember this IS NOT Politics, there is NO DEBATE IN ACTIVISM.

Posts that debate the OP will be deleted.


----------



## Annie44 (Oct 19, 2008)

Well heck I must have missed the debating posts.. I have to agree those homemade signs are super funny regardless of what side you are on! You may be right it could be the local office. He is just one man and can't really control everything that is going on in every city!


----------



## purplelilacs (Aug 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swimswamswum* 

FWIW, I put a little note on our new sign that says, "If you steal this we're giving $50 to Planned Parenthood".

LOVE it!


----------



## MaterPrimaePuellae (Oct 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tayndrewsmama* 
Well they aren't free to make.







Obama didn't take any of the public election funding like McCain did.

Right-- he _said_ that he would, then didn't need to because he had received so much funding elsewhere. Considering the recent infomercial, and the incredible amount of money the campaign has spent (more than any other candidate in history, right?) I think the Obama campaign could afford an extra sign for a bfing mother.

I would make a new sign.


----------



## mrsbernstein (Jun 17, 2006)

$10 for a campaign sign is rediculous!

I have been on several successful campaigns in many different types of towns. NEVER in all my years have we ever CHARGED someone for a sign or bumper sticker.

Personally, that just irks me.

We were up at Ann Arbor Art Fair this year, and my husband saw a Bob Barr bumper sticker. He was really excited. He picked it up off the table, and the man said, "That one is $4."

Husband put it down. "I'm not paying $4 for a bumper sticker to advertise for a candidtate."

Barr's loss. And Obamas.

Mrs B


----------



## melissanc (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swimswamswum* 
Weird OP. We just got our sign stolen and I went to the local field office to get new ones. I asked if they wanted a contribution for them and the guy said no, but you can volunteer if you want to.

FWIW, I put a little note on our new sign that says, "If you steal this we're giving $50 to Planned Parenthood".

Now that is too funny. My first Mc Cain sign was stolen. The second vandalized along with my car having the windows shot out. ( I guess the Mc Cain bumper sticker caused that one ). I am not understanding the fringe on both sides that seems to think doing something like this will influence anyone's vote.

I guess my sign should read " if you steal this sign I am giving 50 dollars to Pat Robertson " in my neighborhood that would probably cause some people to spontaneously combust. ( actually I could not do it but still







)


----------



## swimswamswum (Oct 26, 2005)

That is horrible! I am so sorry that happened to you.


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *uumomma* 
yesterday, i saw i home made sign that said
*"you can steal my obama sign, but you cant steal my vote"*
i thought it was very cool! and true!

I like that!!


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

I just got 3 free Obama signs from a rally. They were just handing them out.


----------



## Jyotsna (Sep 24, 2004)

When I was a kid, someone kept stealing my dad's political sign from our yard. He finally got tired of it and nailed mouse traps to the back of his wooden sign, just where the neighbor kids were putting their hands while stealing his signs.

He never had any more problems with his signs after that.

Fortuantely, no one touched our sign. But it was made from flimsy wire and a slip cover for the actual sign, was made from plastic. I guess it was so cheap no one wanted. That worked too.

I'll take it out of the yard after a few days, and try to return it to the Obama campaigne center if they are still open. Maybe they can recycle them.


----------



## My*Scorpio (Aug 15, 2006)

I think that is so tacky to ask for a supporter to pay for a sign. Especially to be making money off of it. My DH ran for city council last year, and the yard signs were less than $3 each, and even with a MUCH, MUCH, MUCH smaller quantity than the pres. races. (I think he ordered less than 500 total.)


----------

